# Does anyone know of Good Online Video Lessons



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

Just bought my First Acoustic Guitar

I feel I would learn Faster if I could find the Right Video Lessons
Did a search on Google still sifting thru them all make take a while

Any suggestion to help speed up the search would be greatly Appreciated

Thanks


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

http://justinguitar.com/ is well done.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jam Play is pretty good. Lots of different style and teachers to choose from.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll second justinguitar.com very well done.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'll +1 Justinguitar too. He's really good.


----------



## figsfrmthistles (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Kat this site has a lot of stuff I've been looking for.


----------



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for Tips Everyone

Check out Justins site saved it and will use it 

Jamplay looks prety good too saved it also

Found Jamorama also looks good

Think I am on my way to learning
Breaking in my left hand fingertips may take a few weeks lol

They sting just typing
Before I sign up for anything I will wait until I go thru the fingertip breaking in

Will use the Free lessons until then 

I am pretty excited something I have always wanted to learn and now I have all the time in the world since I am retired at 47

Need something to do with my time and can not think of anything better than learning Guitar

Again thanks


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Justin guitar is great. I like Siggi Mertins and the Rock on good people ones too. There is also 3 chord guitar and several others. All can be found on You Tube. If you just type in Guitar Lessons in the search you can find all kinds of them. Check out MapleBaby's lessons there too, they are awesome. I think he posts in You Tube under ToneDr but there are links to some of his lessons in this forum.


----------



## mikedem (Feb 3, 2008)

justinguitar.com again. really great stuff.


----------



## wkriski (Nov 18, 2008)

*online video guitar lessons*

When you first buy a guitar it's not a bad idea to take a few lessons with a private teacher to make sure you don't have any bad habits. They can often correct things and provide tips to get you progressing.

Justin's site is great. There are many paid sites such as Jam Play, Online Guitar Coaching, Workshop Live, Next Level Guitar, Guitar Tricks, and others.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Gibson also has a lessons page.

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Lessons/


----------

